# Jaeger-Lecoultre Master Control



## thward89

Hey guys, first off I wanted to say I love the site. I have been poking around for a few months now and finally decided to join. I am a 23 year old college grad student. I recently pulled my life together and got sober and will be hitting my 1 year of sobriety in May. As a reward to myself I was thinking of buying a new watch and am very interested in purchasing a JLC Master Control. I was wondering what you guys thought of the watch and would love to hear what some owners of the watch thought, pros and cons. Would love pictures from owners, as well, if possible.


----------



## gagnello

Congrats on the milestone. Many would say that the master control is the best watch you can get around the 5K mark. It is classy, versatile and "watch guys" will give you mad props for choosing it. It is impossible to go wrong with any JLC and they offer one of (if not the best) watch value in that price segment.


----------



## sheon

I think the Master Control's a good choice if you want a dress watch that's also suitable for semi-formal, and sometimes casual, occasions. It's understated and classic in its styling. The movement's top-notch and the date-change mechanism is very well done. The blued seconds hand is subtle and sublime. 

The watch's beauty lies in its simplicity. 

Which leads me to its disadvantage: it's a very boring watch. After a while, I just lose interest in the dial. 

Thank goodness for the see-through caseback; at least I can admire the 22K gold rotor, variable-inertia balance wheel, blued screws and perlage and Cotes de Geneve decorations.

Some pics of my 40 mm version (the version before the 39 mm one in the ADs now):


----------



## Dixan

shoen said:


> I think the Master Control's a good choice if you want a dress watch that's also suitable for semi-formal, and sometimes casual, occasions. It's understated and classic in its styling. The movement's top-notch and the date-change mechanism is very well done. The blued seconds hand is subtle and sublime.
> 
> The watch's beauty lies in its simplicity.
> 
> Which leads me to its disadvantage: it's a very boring watch. After a while, I just lose interest in the dial.
> 
> Thank goodness for the see-through caseback; at least I can admire the 22K gold rotor, variable-inertia balance wheel, blued screws and perlage and Cotes de Geneve decorations.
> 
> Some pics of my 40 mm version (the version before the 39 mm one in the ADs now):


I agree with this whole post, up until the boring dial part. I never got tired of looking at and handling my Master Control. To me, it's very subtle, but still deeply layered, and it only reveals all of itself to you over time. It just makes you fall in love with it over and over again. I don't know, something about it is captivating to me, which doesn't translate well in photos online. I say go for it. The new model is sublime as well.


----------



## sheon

OP: here's another photo of my master control, to help you along. Any progress on your purchase?


----------



## thward89

What a gorgeous watch. Thanks for the pictures and feedback guys. Shoen, no progress yet on the watch. I'm going to New York next month and was planning on stopping by a few shops there to check out some watches and drool over most of the jlc's. I'm not looking to purchase a new watch until mid May. I recently purchased a longines moonphase so I still have some saving to do, but I will let you know what I think when i get back from nyc.


----------



## JoshTheCanadian

Some pictures of my now-departed Master Control to follow. I never found it boring, per se, but realized that I wanted one of its bigger brothers, the MUT Moon. I loved the watch, and I still miss it every day. I just could not justify having two watches in the Master series at this time. So without further adieu:

View attachment 973813


----------



## frigiliana

I appreciate this is a Jaeger Lecoultre thread but this watch has thrown a real spanner in the works for me , i had set my heart on buying the Omega Aqua Terra till i saw this thread and this beautiful watch . My question is do you think this watch would stand the rigours of every day wear ?


----------



## Ovalteenie

frigiliana said:


> I appreciate this is a Jaeger Lecoultre thread but this watch has thrown a real spanner in the works for me , i had set my heart on buying the Omega Aqua Terra till i saw this thread and this beautiful watch . My question is do you think this watch would stand the rigours of every day wear ?


In my opinion, I would stay with the Omega AT. I think it's a more interesting and versatile watch for everyday wear, and has superior WR... the JLC is only rated 50m and I would not chance swimming with it. The case of the Omega also appears more robust in my opinion - and the bombe lugs are a pleasing feature.


----------



## frigiliana

Thank you Ovalteenie , i wouldn't be doing any swimming in it but i get your point, i wear my current watch from getting up in a morning to going to bed seven days a week so it does need to be robust.


----------



## Vinel

Ovalteenie said:


> In my opinion, I would stay with the Omega AT. I think it's a more interesting and versatile watch for everyday wear, and has superior WR... the JLC is only rated 50m and I would not chance swimming with it. The case of the Omega also appears more robust in my opinion - and the bombe lugs are a pleasing feature.


Plus the $1300 difference, I would choose the AT 8500 too.


----------



## sheon

frigiliana said:


> I appreciate this is a Jaeger Lecoultre thread but this watch has thrown a real spanner in the works for me , i had set my heart on buying the Omega Aqua Terra till i saw this thread and this beautiful watch . My question is do you think this watch would stand the rigours of every day wear ?


Depends on what you do daily. I work in an office, and have been rotating this watch with two others. It's stood up well for the past year.

The Achilles heel is the leather strap. I wash my hands a lot in the course of my work, and try to be careful with splashes. So far, the strap's looking good.

The case and bezel are polished and may attract scratches. I've got some hairline scratches on them, but it's alright. What's the point of buying a watch if it ends up in a drawer, right?


----------



## frigiliana

Retired now , thank you all for your useful advice. I think the AT would make more sense , i just love the simplicity of the Master , i have to stop my heart ruling my head .


----------



## IrixGuy

I also looked at the AT. There is no comparison between the AT and Master though. The Master puts it to shame in all regards except for durability and water resistance. Check out my two Master Control vids. One is with the OEM stainless bracelet and other is with a genuine crocodile Panatime.com strap:

On crocodile - Jaeger LeCoultre Master Control with Genuine Crocodile Strap Review - YouTube
On stainless - Jaeger LeCoultre Master Control Review - YouTube

Also keep in mind that Omega is mass-produced and JLC is not. Why not just buy the JLC now and a cheap Invicta for swim/outdoors until you get an Omega too?


----------



## frigiliana

To be honest the water issue isn't a problem it's the bagging into furniture that sort of general wear and tear . I like you videos but that's just making it harder for me.


----------



## IrixGuy

I must saw that for a furniture, concrete, water, abuse-resistant piece that my 10+ year old (pre-coaxial) Omega Seamaster Pro 300m fits the bill nicely. I could run over it with a battle tank confidently. I've included a video below of me with my Seamaster in the lake. I'd personally take the Seamaster over an Aqua Terra as an abuse watch. The bezel shows very little scratches and the sapphire crystal shows zero scratches. Very impressive!

Video Omega Seamaster - Best Dive Watch Review - Omega Seamaster Professional - YouTube


----------



## Crunchy

This may help you make your decision .

View attachment 982539


----------



## IrixGuy

Nice! 38 jewels? Which model is that? My 40mm Master Control only has 32 jewels.

Also worth mentioning aside from how well JLC finishes their movement is the 1000 Master Control. They don't submit their movements to the COSC but instead subject them to more rigorous testing in-house IN THE ACTUAL timepiece.

Also, if the need to sell or trade arises in the future, JLC should appreciate much more rapidly in value.


----------



## Crunchy

IrixGuy said:


> Nice! 38 jewels? Which model is that? My 40mm Master Control only has 32 jewels.
> 
> Also worth mentioning aside from how well JLC finishes their movement is the 1000 Master Control. They don't submit their movements to the COSC but instead subject them to more rigorous testing in-house IN THE ACTUAL timepiece.
> 
> Also, if the need to sell or trade arises in the future, JLC should appreciate much more rapidly in value.


It's from the master geographic model. Yes I agree, JLC quality is top notch from all angles, can't really find a fault with them.


----------



## IrixGuy

Geographic...very nice! One more subtle thing that people may not appreciate about the Jaeger LeCoultre is the "blued" second hand and the attention to detail on the other hands. Not to mention the rhodium-plated makers and numerals. Notice how they still look the same at an angle? Many lesser brands like Baume et. Mercier only care about the top view and don't take all angles into account. Take a look at a Baume & Mercier Classima Executives closely and you'll see what I mean _(not painted on the sides)_. Jaeger LeCoultre is the real deal and most people don't take the time to notice and/or appreciate the quality that is devoted to more than simply creating, testing and decorating the fine in-house movement.


----------



## IrixGuy

Also the hand-laid markers and numerals that are not part of the dial =) QUALITY!!!!! 1000 Hours Master Control.


----------



## JoshTheCanadian

I think that the JLC MC is the smarter buy here, to be perfectly honest. Nice as the AT is, I just think that JLC is in that upper echelon. It just seems like a more mature watch if that makes sense. Also, it is THIN. To me, a watch being thin is incredibly important. It is incredibly comfortable.

Also, by the numbers, Omega makes ~700,000 watches per year, while JLC makes ~35,000. That may not matter to you, but that is certainly important to me.


----------



## frigiliana

What would be a ball park figure for a service on the Master and what would be the intervals between servicing ?


----------



## IrixGuy

When I bought mine from the AD they estimated about 3 years for service. Not sure about cost but they did mention that the same tools used to build the watch would be used for the service. Does anyone else know what the service might cost? With only a date complication, I'm guessing that it might be less expensive than other models. As an FYI, I've had my Seamaster Professional 300m for over 10 years and not a single service yet


----------



## sheon

frigiliana said:


> What would be a ball park figure for a service on the Master and what would be the intervals between servicing ?


Seems like it's gonna be about $600:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/most-you-had-ever-paid-service-watch-796427.html

I'd service it every 5 years.


----------



## frigiliana

Thank you Shoen for the link not the dearest, still needs fracturing in when your considering a quality watch.


----------



## chasse

JLC Master control is a fantastic watch, great movement from a great maker. Just to confuse you more, I'd suggest you look at a Rolex Explorer I over an Omega AT.


----------



## IrixGuy

Obviously the gold content doesn't matter to me but I wonder how much total gold weight of 22 carat gold is inside the Master Control's movement?


----------



## IrixGuy

Also if you don't want the larger size of the Explorer I (great piece BTW) the Oyster Perpetual NO DATE 36mm with a silver dial, "3,6,9" and batons at the other hours looks fantastic! I have the piece and will try to post a video soon. I've got large wrists but wear it when I want to wear something a little smaller than the rest.


----------



## GaryF

My favourite Rolex in the current line-up. Beautiful. 


IrixGuy said:


> Also if you don't want the larger size of the Explorer I (great piece BTW) the Oyster Perpetual NO DATE 36mm with a silver dial, "3,6,9" and batons at the other hours looks fantastic! I have the piece and will try to post a video soon. I've got large wrists but wear it when I want to wear something a little smaller than the rest.


----------



## Crunchy

chasse said:


> JLC Master control is a fantastic watch, great movement from a great maker. Just to confuse you more, I'd suggest you look at a Rolex Explorer I over an Omega AT.


+1


----------



## Splinter Faction

Not sure if anyone is still following this thread, but I have found it interesting, as the MC is the watch I am most seriously considering acquiring. I would be interested in any more feedback as I make the decision. It seems to me that you could call this watch an "entry level true luxury watch." What I mean is that you have the marks of the best watches (older members can name these better than I can) such as in-house movement, historic and classic brand, and the attention to detail that you only find at a certain level. I also like that "real" watch people love it, but the average person on the street will have no idea what you are wearing and will pay no more attention than they would to a Timex. I say that not snobbishly, but because I do _not _want to draw attention to myself. The small fly in the ointment is that the price is about 2x what I'm comfortable with. I think it's a very fair price, and could be argued to be one of the best values in fine watches, but I find myself more that a little hesitant to "pull the trigger," as they say. If anyone has positive or negative comments on their experiences of "stretching" beyond your comfortable price point, I would love to hear those anecdotes. My only other "real" watch is a Speedy automatic that I stretched to buy a couple decades ago, and in that case, I'm glad I did. Thanks for any help. I'm obviously a noob, but long time reader.


----------



## Crunchy

Splinter Faction said:


> Not sure if anyone is still following this thread, but I have found it interesting, as the MC is the watch I am most seriously considering acquiring. I would be interested in any more feedback as I make the decision. It seems to me that you could call this watch an "entry level true luxury watch." What I mean is that you have the marks of the best watches (older members can name these better than I can) such as in-house movement, historic and classic brand, and the attention to detail that you only find at a certain level. I also like that "real" watch people love it, but the average person on the street will have no idea what you are wearing and will pay no more attention than they would to a Timex. I say that not snobbishly, but because I do _not _want to draw attention to myself. The small fly in the ointment is that the price is about 2x what I'm comfortable with. I think it's a very fair price, and could be argued to be one of the best values in fine watches, but I find myself more that a little hesitant to "pull the trigger," as they say. If anyone has positive or negative comments on their experiences of "stretching" beyond your comfortable price point, I would love to hear those anecdotes. My only other "real" watch is a Speedy automatic that I stretched to buy a couple decades ago, and in that case, I'm glad I did. Thanks for any help. I'm obviously a noob, but long time reader.


JLC master control auto is the most basic model and they are usually available for some discount in the AD. Also you may be able to get half it's retail price for a mint condition in the preowned market. It's readily available in the preowned circles.

I would also look at te master control ultra thin small seconds. For a simple elegant dress watch I prefer the look of tge ultra thin.
View attachment 1001240


----------



## sheon

Even though I consider it a very under-the-radar watch, I find it's attracted quite a bit of attention from acquaintances, who tend to crane their necks to try to read the brand's name on the dial. It doesn't help that 
JLC used a very small font on my version of the MC! The newer version uses a bigger font.

I find the power reserve of 43 h somewhat short.

I too find it's very good value for money, though I'm told the watch manufactures don't like that phrase!

As an aside, my MC was originally a birthday gift to my dad, but he returned it after 3 months as he wasn't wearing it often (he's retired and he wears an Orient daily). So I would say if you expect to wear the Master Control pretty often, I don't think you'll regret the purchase. But if it's gonna be kept in a drawer most of the time, I know I would feel I spent a lot of money for a white elephant. Didn't think of this point _before _I bought it for my dad, but his loss is my gain!


----------



## Splinter Faction

I appreciate the last two comments. Funny image of people twisting their neck trying to read that small print on the face, and I guess if they ask you need to be prepared to pronounce it correctly.


----------



## CitizenM

Splinter Faction said:


> Not sure if anyone is still following this thread, but I have found it interesting, as the MC is the watch I am most seriously considering acquiring. I would be interested in any more feedback as I make the decision. It seems to me that you could call this watch an "entry level true luxury watch." What I mean is that you have the marks of the best watches (older members can name these better than I can) such as in-house movement, historic and classic brand, and the attention to detail that you only find at a certain level. I also like that "real" watch people love it, but the average person on the street will have no idea what you are wearing and will pay no more attention than they would to a Timex. I say that not snobbishly, but because I do _not _want to draw attention to myself. The small fly in the ointment is that the price is about 2x what I'm comfortable with. I think it's a very fair price, and could be argued to be one of the best values in fine watches, but I find myself more that a little hesitant to "pull the trigger," as they say. If anyone has positive or negative comments on their experiences of "stretching" beyond your comfortable price point, I would love to hear those anecdotes. My only other "real" watch is a Speedy automatic that I stretched to buy a couple decades ago, and in that case, I'm glad I did. Thanks for any help. I'm obviously a noob, but long time reader.


If you like this style and these attributes but want a lower price, you ought to consider a Nomos.

In house, very thin, 6 position adjustment, tight accuracy specs, available in automatic or handwind and a wide variety of styles, starting at about $1700 for men (this is that model). The automatic and date (datum) models cost a bit more, but in any case, much less than the JLC equivalent:










If you can spend more, you might consider a Grand Seiko SBGR051 or SBGR059, which, in my opinion at least, are at least on par with the Master Control date (with various different pros and cons, namely, a vastly superior power reserve and slightly tighter accuracy specs, the cost being that it's noticeably thicker and it has a slow date change) for about $4000 street I think:










And of course, you can always get a Master Control used as well. In terms of thin automatics, it's very difficult to beat, but probably as a byproduct, it carries a mediocre power reserve. I played with a current generation one in yellow gold today and was very impressed with it, although I'd prefer steel.

Regarding the AT8500 discussion, I have one and in some ways it's much more competitive than you'd think to the MC, but in terms of fit and finish, it seems like the JLC is nicer. Under a loupe you can see some tiny imprecision in the dial of the AT, but then on the other hand, it's a much more geometrically complex dial. It's really apples and oranges I think, since the AT is a medium thickness sports watch that can do dress if it has to, and the MC is a very thin automatic dress watch that could do casual if it had to. But what I would say is don't discount the 8500 merely because it lacks a JLC logo. It can mix it up with the big dogs, like my 9S85.










The main reason I haven't bought an MC myself is I worry it's too similar to my GS Hi-beat, although I'm still strongly considering one.


----------



## Splinter Faction

I really appreciate those comments, CitizenM. It's funny that you mention the Nomos. I looked at my post to see if I had mentioned it, which I hadn't, but in fact I have the Nomos catalogue (beautiful, btw) on my desk right now. If I decide the MC is beyond my budget, it seems that the Orion makes the same kind of non-statement statement that I like, and your comment gives me some reinforcement to continue consideration of that possibility. Of course, if I want the automatic and date options on any of the Nomos models, the price begins to escalate significantly.


----------



## Rannug

Splinter Faction said:


> I really appreciate those comments, CitizenM. It's funny that you mention the Nomos. I looked at my post to see if I had mentioned it, which I hadn't, but in fact I have the Nomos catalogue (beautiful, btw) on my desk right now. If I decide the MC is beyond my budget, it seems that the Orion makes the same kind of non-statement statement that I like, and your comment gives me some reinforcement to continue consideration of that possibility. Of course, if I want the automatic and date options on any of the Nomos models, the price begins to escalate significantly.


I was in a similar situation. JLC MC was high on my list, as was Nomos. I went for the Nomos Orion. Every time i look at the JLC MC now, i think "What a nice watch". Then i look at my wrist and think "Damn, that Orion is just amazing." Serious, i love the Orion and i think all the pictures i have seen don't do it justice. It screams style and elegance at you.


----------



## IrixGuy

Splinter Faction said:


> Not sure if anyone is still following this thread, but I have found it interesting, as the MC is the watch I am most seriously considering acquiring. I would be interested in any more feedback as I make the decision. It seems to me that you could call this watch an "entry level true luxury watch." What I mean is that you have the marks of the best watches (older members can name these better than I can) such as in-house movement, historic and classic brand, and the attention to detail that you only find at a certain level. I also like that "real" watch people love it, but the average person on the street will have no idea what you are wearing and will pay no more attention than they would to a Timex. I say that not snobbishly, but because I do _not _want to draw attention to myself. The small fly in the ointment is that the price is about 2x what I'm comfortable with. I think it's a very fair price, and could be argued to be one of the best values in fine watches, but I find myself more that a little hesitant to "pull the trigger," as they say. If anyone has positive or negative comments on their experiences of "stretching" beyond your comfortable price point, I would love to hear those anecdotes. My only other "real" watch is a Speedy automatic that I stretched to buy a couple decades ago, and in that case, I'm glad I did. Thanks for any help. I'm obviously a noob, but long time reader.


I'd say Master Control because it is under-the-radar and it will likely continue to increase in value, due to annual price increases. I don't sell my timepieces but it's comforting to buy something that continues to appreciate in value over time, unlike a car. Just think of the level of respect that a Master Control purchased today will command in say 10 years or so due to annual price increases =) It's also a very simplistic watch design that shouldn't go out of style. The movement is top-notch and Jaeger LeCoultre has even provided Patek, Audemars Piguet and other major brands with their movements. An Omega or Rolex can't be beat for daily wear, due to the ruggedness of the watch and bracelet but the Jaeger LeCoultre commands a greater level of respect. When people think "luxury watch," they often assume, Rolex, Omega or Breitling but people that know watches understand that a Jaeger LeCoultre is a superior watch.


----------



## Touring

Another vote for the Master Control. Outlined my decision-making process in the Public Forum for those still on the fence about it.

Elegant and stunning watch in person - the photos really don't do it justice.


----------



## hpowders

I bought a new Rolex 114060 (Submariner, no date) last week and next, I want a JLC to make my life complete. Most of their watches are beyond my means. I'm looking at the basic Master Control with alligator band as seen in the photos above by poster Touring. For $4500-$5000, to have access to one of the world's greatest watchmakers, well what more can I say?


----------



## IrixGuy

I'm actually about to do the same thing in reverse...getting a Sub NO DATE next =) I'd suggest the Master Control on the stainless bracelet. Why? It's cheap and easy to get great after-market leather or croc straps but it's more difficult to find a JLC stainless bracelet. I put mine on a croc strap from Panatime.com for a while but now have the JLC stainless bracelet back on it now. Here is my unboxing video from when I bought the timepiece in St. Thomas Jaeger LeCoultre Master Control Review - YouTube


----------



## hpowders

I love my Sub, no date. The handsomest watch I've ever owned. 40mm is the perfect size, IMO. I was worried about its accuracy, but over 3 weeks, the watch has been accurate to 1.2 seconds a day, a good showing for an automatic watch.

I just bought a Grand Seiko quartz, fresh from Japan, so the JLC will be on hold for a while. Couldn't resist the price, due to the greenback's torrid appreciation against the yen.

Yes. I've already seen your JLC video on YouTube before you mentioned it!


----------



## indy500

Thanks all, this thread has been really helpful to me as well since I've been considering pulling the trigger on a pre-worn JLC: definitely my pick for it's understated elegance!

Could I ask specifically about peoples thoughts on the durability of this watch as a daily wear work watch? I realise the polished case may show scratches, but are there likely to be any other differences between the JLC and any other quality watch (such as the Grand Seiko)?


----------



## frigiliana

indy500 i asked this question i think if you look back through the thread it may help.


----------



## sheon

indy500 said:


> Thanks all, this thread has been really helpful to me as well since I've been considering pulling the trigger on a pre-worn JLC: definitely my pick for it's understated elegance!
> 
> Could I ask specifically about peoples thoughts on the durability of this watch as a daily wear work watch? I realise the polished case may show scratches, but are there likely to be any other differences between the JLC and any other quality watch (such as the Grand Seiko)?


If the GS is on a bracelet, It'll be a lot more practical as a daily wear watch. The other thing the GS has going for it is the 72h power reserve for its 28, 800 vph models. The master control's 43h power reserve means it will stop over a 2-day weekend if not worn.


----------



## Splinter Faction

Since this thread has stayed alive, I'll mention that while on vacation recently I dropped in on the JLC boutique in Beverly Hills, and received a very warm and gracious reception there from their polite and knowledgeable staff. I can report that to my eye, the Master Control definitely has as much appeal in reality as it does in photos. This would seem to be a vote for seeing the watch you are considering before buying it. The complication to this happy story is this: my conversation with the salesperson included that I was out of my time zone, leading us to take a look at the Master Hometime, and now I'm torn between the two.


----------



## CKL1213

this thread need more pictures

Master Control is a beauty and needed to be shown


----------



## navarrito

Hello, greetings from Canary Islands. This is my first post in this great forum. I have many months looking for the perfect watch for me, and right now I'm doubting between JLC Master Control of 39 mm, the JLC Master Calendar 2013 and Glashutte Original Senator Sixties 38 mm. could tell me much measured the Master control vertically? from 12 handle until the handle of the 6?

Many thanks to all.

Greetings from Canary Islands


----------



## Ch27537

I am quite the fan of this time piece mainly because of the movement and quality of case finishing.

I went into the local authorized dealer and purchased this one when I actually was planning to purchase the Thin Moon because I felt it would be more of a daily wearer. I've had it for about a year. Good accuracy and the finish has held up well. Keep in mind I intentionally keep my wrist out of harms way!


----------



## Ch27537

More pics.


----------



## IrixGuy

Keep in mind that it doesn't have a screw-down crown. For that reason I wear my Rolex,Breitling or Omega for daily wear. I wear the JLC as my dressier piece. I still wash it off carefully in my sink though when it's on the stainless bracelet and I get hotwing or BBQ sauce on it.



indy500 said:


> Thanks all, this thread has been really helpful to me as well since I've been considering pulling the trigger on a pre-worn JLC: definitely my pick for it's understated elegance!
> 
> Could I ask specifically about peoples thoughts on the durability of this watch as a daily wear work watch? I realise the polished case may show scratches, but are there likely to be any other differences between the JLC and any other quality watch (such as the Grand Seiko)?


----------



## sheon

navarrito said:


> Hello, greetings from Canary Islands. This is my first post in this great forum. I have many months looking for the perfect watch for me, and right now I'm doubting between JLC Master Control of 39 mm, the JLC Master Calendar 2013 and Glashutte Original Senator Sixties 38 mm. could tell me much measured the Master control vertically? from 12 handle until the handle of the 6?
> 
> Many thanks to all.
> 
> Greetings from Canary Islands


Are you talking about lug-to-lug distance? If so, it's 45 mm on the 40 mm master control.



Ch27537 said:


> I am quite the fan of this time piece mainly because of the movement and quality of case finishing.
> 
> I went into the local authorized dealer and purchased this one when I actually was planning to purchase the Thin Moon because I felt it would be more of a daily wearer. I've had it for about a year. Good accuracy and the finish has held up well. Keep in mind I intentionally keep my wrist out of harms way!


What's the accuracy on yours? Sorry, I want to know but I don't check mine. Am too lazy. :-d


----------



## navarrito

shoen said:


> Are you talking about lug-to-lug distance? If so, it's 45 mm on the 40 mm master control.
> 
> Yes, I mean that. Thank you. Sorry for my bad English


----------



## navarrito

Very nice! could you tell me how to measure your wrist? Thank you.



Ch27537 said:


> View attachment 1102524
> View attachment 1102526
> 
> 
> More pics.


----------



## CKL1213

JLC Master Control rocks!


----------



## Ch27537

My wrist measures at 6.5 inches and the master control has settled in at a consistent +2.5-3 seconds every 24 hours. When I first got it it was at +1 sec every 24 hours. Pretty remarkable I must say for a mechanical timepiece.


----------



## navarrito

thank you very much "Ch27537" the truth is you have left very well watch on the wrist, and the progress of the watch is great! enjoy it very much!


Ch27537 said:


> My wrist measures at 6.5 inches and the master control has settled in at a consistent +2.5-3 seconds every 24 hours. When I first got it it was at +1 sec every 24 hours. Pretty remarkable I must say for a mechanical timepiece.


----------



## exoticwatches

I have been contemplating a JLC MC (40mm) vs the Rolex Explorer 1 (39mm version) - both fine dress watches - for a month but I need some clarifications from all you JLC experts - 

Is the JLC MC movement a "rugged" one like say the one in the ROLEX Explorer 1 (Ref # 214270) ? Like the Rolex is built to last decades or even generations ... can the JLC movement also last for decades even if i use it as my daily use watch ? What has been your experience of using the JLC as a daily wearer and how rough and tough can you get with it ?

Water resistance is surely weaker in the JLC. Also servicing a JLC or a Rolex - which would be costlier if the warranty is no longer there ? 

Awaiting the wise opions ....


----------



## Touring

exoticwatches said:


> I have been contemplating a JLC MC (40mm) vs the Rolex Explorer 1 (39mm version) - both fine dress watches - for a month but I need some clarifications from all you JLC experts -
> 
> Is the JLC MC movement a "rugged" one like say the one in the ROLEX Explorer 1 (Ref # 214270) ? Like the Rolex is built to last decades or even generations ... can the JLC movement also last for decades even if i use it as my daily use watch ? What has been your experience of using the JLC as a daily wearer and how rough and tough can you get with it ?
> 
> Water resistance is surely weaker in the JLC. Also servicing a JLC or a Rolex - which would be costlier if the warranty is no longer there ?
> 
> Awaiting the wise opions ....


A few points:
- The Explorer I is not a dress watch.
- The Master Control is water resistant to a depth rating of 50 m while the Explorer can handle 100 m. However, unless you plan on diving with this watch, it's irrelevant.
- Typically, one doesn't consider features like water resistance and "ruggedness" when buying a dress watch. Perhaps you need to reconsider the type of watch you are looking for. If you are truly looking for a dress watch, the Master Control is a great one. If you're looking for a more sporty watch to wear during aquatic activities and want to stay in the JLC brand, consider the Master Compressor series.


----------



## sheon

exoticwatches said:


> I have been contemplating a JLC MC (40mm) vs the Rolex Explorer 1 (39mm version) - both fine dress watches - for a month but I need some clarifications from all you JLC experts -
> 
> Is the JLC MC movement a "rugged" one like say the one in the ROLEX Explorer 1 (Ref # 214270) ? Like the Rolex is built to last decades or even generations ... can the JLC movement also last for decades even if i use it as my daily use watch ? What has been your experience of using the JLC as a daily wearer and how rough and tough can you get with it ?
> 
> Water resistance is surely weaker in the JLC. Also servicing a JLC or a Rolex - which would be costlier if the warranty is no longer there ?
> 
> Awaiting the wise opions ....


I wouldn't consider the master control a beater; the polished case of the MC attracts scratches. I would treat it well and not subject it to the abuse you would a Rolex explorer.

As for the movement's longevity, who knows? But I wouldn't worry too much about that - I'm sure JLC knows how to make a robust movement.

Speaking about robust movements, there are some features of the calibre 899 used in the MC that are similar to the 975 reviewed in this article:

ThePuristS.com - Jaeger Le Coultre cal.975

and according to the writer, the 975 was designed to be JLC's answer to Rolex's 31XX movements in terms of ruggedness.


----------



## exoticwatches

I guess for my purpose the Exp 1 would be the better choice ....



shoen said:


> I wouldn't consider the master control a beater; the polished case of the MC attracts scratches. I would treat it well and not subject it to the abuse you would a Rolex explorer.
> 
> As for the movement's longevity, who knows? But I wouldn't worry too much about that - I'm sure JLC knows how to make a robust movement.
> 
> Speaking about robust movements, there are some features of the calibre 899 used in the MC that are similar to the 975 reviewed in this article:
> 
> ThePuristS.com - Jaeger Le Coultre cal.975
> 
> and according to the writer, the 975 was designed to be JLC's answer to Rolex's 31XX movements in terms of ruggedness.


----------



## IrixGuy

Check out my latest strap change to my Master Control 40mm. I originally purchased it on the Jaeger LeCoultre stainless bracelet but this strap looks incredible! It's not too thick like some after-market straps and it looks as good, if not better, than the JLC-branded alligator pattern leather strap IMO. Please feel free to share my video with others too!


----------



## Jazzham

Hello!

Reading all of these threads on the MC has helped me to pull the trigger on my 2nd JLC. (1st was the squadra)

I took delivery earlier this week

Mark


----------



## JoshTheCanadian

Yowzers, the new MC case is quite dynamic. Very nice.


----------



## gekota

Vinel said:


> Plus the $1300 difference, I would choose the AT 8500 too.





Ovalteenie said:


> In my opinion, I would stay with the Omega AT. I think it's a more interesting and versatile watch for everyday wear, and has superior WR... the JLC is only rated 50m and I would not chance swimming with it. The case of the Omega also appears more robust in my opinion - and the bombe lugs are a pleasing feature.


Both of you are comparing totally different tier watches. While yes you might save that $1k + or so from buying an AT, the JLC is in an entirely different watch class. In all honesty, I like the AT and it's a good and decent watch, but when you match it up against something like a Master Control, I'm sorry to say but it really looks insipid in comparison in terms of quality (interior and exterior) and also design.


----------



## wertzu

Congratz Mark looking really nice


----------



## neomatrix

I like your watch. I have the same size wrist. What is the size of this JLC ( 37mm or 39mm) Thanks



Ch27537 said:


> View attachment 1102524
> View attachment 1102526
> 
> 
> More pics.


----------



## Touring

neomatrix said:


> I like your watch. I have the same size wrist. What is the size of this JLC ( 37mm or 39mm) Thanks


39mm.


----------



## Ch27537

That's correct my wrist measures 6.5 inches and the newer model mc is 39mm.


----------

